# Your Mac



## Brother John (Aug 1, 2011)

How is your Mac set up? What Apps and software do you use? What Apps and software are must haves for the Pastors, seminarians and layman here on the PB?


----------



## Michael (Aug 1, 2011)

Things in my Dock that didn't come with the Mac: Google Chrome, Firefox, Microsoft Office, Adobe, Photomatix Pro, Photoshop, and Pro Tools.


----------



## Hamalas (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a Mac?


----------



## JP Wallace (Aug 2, 2011)

iWork is really nice, even better now that with Lion Autosave is included (shocking omission) - though one needs to buy the latest Pages.

Keynote is fantastic for presentations.

I used Online Bible for Mac for years but lately took the plunge again to install Bibleworks after I found a product called Winebottler. This runs my Bibleworks 6 with no real problems. It won't copy Greek and Hebrew, but all you need to do is change the font to BWGreek or BWHebb when you paste it into Pages. This would be a pain if you were doing it a lot but is no issue really for me. Of course you could buy Accordance which is native to Mac OS X.

I use Quicksilver for app launching though Lion has its own 'Launchpad' - will still use Quicksilver I think.

Install Openoffice even if you don't use it, there will always be times when you need to save or open MS Office files.

I like to use Evernote for collecting info for sermons, articles etc.

Other than that just the basic Mac software is great.


----------



## Brother John (Aug 2, 2011)

What do you do to protect it from scratches?


----------



## KMK (Aug 2, 2011)

I use BibleDesktop. Its free.


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 2, 2011)

I would suggest, as others have Open Office.
Also, a free download of Kindle reader and Adobe Acrobat are useful tools to access many of the books on line, especially some seminary & college libraries.
Another link I use is Biblos.com. It has many translations, Hebrew, Greek, Polyglots, commentaries and other reference books. However, the occasional "picture of Jesus" appears in some side columns, for those who would be troubled by this.
The OPC has a great Trinity Hymnal on line with music and other goodies.


----------



## eqdj (Aug 3, 2011)

Audacity for sermon editing
Cyberduck, an FTP app
Dropbox
Evernote
Camino and Firefox
OpenOffice has been taken over by IBM's Lotus Symphony. I use LibreOffice
Seashore Photo Editor,
Skim PDF Reader
Tweetdeck
TextWrangler

see opensourcemac.org


----------



## ClayPot (Aug 6, 2011)

Granted, my computer is setup for analytics work:

Firefox (of course)
Terminal
Cyberduck (handy secure FTP client)
R (software for statistical analysis)
Matlab (Mathematics software)
Microsoft Office
Namechanger (change the names of many files simultaneously)
FormulatePro (free pdf EDITOR (not just creator))
Kaku and uncompress (file compression software)
GIMP (graphics editing)
Spotify (music)
Accordance Bible Software
Acrobat Reader (Preview doesn't always do what I need)


----------



## eqdj (Aug 6, 2011)

John, 
Also check out Lifehacker's Pack for Mac
2009 Lifehacker Pack 2009: Our List of Essential Free Mac Downloads
2010 Lifehacker Pack for Mac: Our List of the Best Free Mac Downloads
2011 Lifehacker Pack for Mac: Our List of the Best Free Mac Downloads


----------



## Brother John (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Brother John (Aug 8, 2011)

Will Evernote be the best option for taking notes in class or is there a better app?


----------



## JP Wallace (Aug 8, 2011)

I really like Evernote, haven't used it for that specifically, but for flexibility and ease of filing notes etc. and a nice interface, I think it's really good.


----------

